# Wife put "dry clean only" in washer!



## KCM

My SILLY wife! She washed a pair of my 'dry clean only' trousers from one of my suits in the washing machine. It has a matching suit coat, but she didn't wash that.

The trousers are very very wrinkled and they just look 'different', not sharp at all. Material is wool and polyester. 

Has anybody else ever had this experience? Is there any way to make the trousers good again?


----------



## jerzeygurl

I always wash the dry clean only in the wash, but hang it out to dry..


----------



## Marsh

Best suggestion I can give is to have her iron them to get the crease back in the front. You can put some starch in them too. Or bring them to the cleaners and see if they can fix them. 

There is a distinct possibility I could be related to your wife. For I have done the very same thing she did on more then one ocassion. But I tell my husband if he kept them better separated, they wouldn't have been in my path  He now tells me he likes them better when I wash them, says the dry cleaners don't feel as soft LOL 

Good Luck 
Marsh


----------



## Lisa in WA

If they have shrunk a bit, it sometimes helps to rewash them on cold with liquid fabric softener in the rinse water...hang to dry and iron.


----------



## KCM

Wife feels bad. It was my fault though because I forgot to hang them up. I ALWAYS hang up my suits after worship service, and I did hang up the coat this time. But somehow I left the trousers folded over the bedroom chair. She thought they were my regular trousers. I fully understand.

Maybe you all could be related to my wife. She's really a wonderful gal.

Thanks everyone. I'll try ironing the trousers myself. That way if they burn or melt it'll be ALL mydoing. And if it does not harm but still doesnt' work, I'll try hanging them outside on the clothesline on the next windy day.


​


----------



## Wolf mom

Lots of times you can wash a dry clean only garment. Do it on delicates & hang dry. Many times the tag is there to protect the seller. 
2 piece items should always be cleaned/washed together. Suits should be dry cleaned due to the padding inside and the lining. 
Wool can be washed - carefully and we all know about polyester.. Most blends can be carefully washed.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Do they fit? If so just send to the cleaners to be pressed if your home-ironing doesn't do the trick.

Gotta love a man who takes responsibility for not hanging up his clothes.


----------



## All country

I always wash my dry cleanables, even my daughter's wedding dress. It turned out beautiful. I wash all my husbands and son's suits, even the jackets and have never had a problem. I just wash them in cold water on delicate and use wool-lite. I remove them from the washer as soon as the rinse cycle is finished and hang to dry. Cover with a sheet before ironing, it will prevent the pants from scorching.


----------



## MoGrrrl

I've never washed suits or thinks that have a strong 'form' or line to them.

But at least half of my clothes for the office and dress are 'dry clean only' - they get washed in cold water and dried delicately - either on the drying rack or low heat. Since most of my clothes are second hand and cost less than $5, I'm sure as heck not going to spend $5 to get them cleaned. 

I hope you can get the trousers back in shape, though!


----------



## nana9

On the pants it they still fit, then to get a clean crisp crease in them get a spray bottle and put some vinegar in it. Get some paper sacks and spray vinegar on the crease and iron on top of the paper sack. Don't worry about the vinegar smell it will go away. Have used this for over 40 years also works when letting out a hem and you can see stitch line .


----------



## culpeper

I think the only solution would be for you to see to the cleaning of your clothes yourself. Perhaps, if she happens to burn your toast one day, you should also take over all the cooking. And then, if she misses a speck of dust somewhere, you should then take over all the house cleaning. By which time, everybody should be happy.


----------



## airotciv

culpeper said:


> I think the only solution would be for you to see to the cleaning of your clothes yourself. Perhaps, if she happens to burn your toast one day, you should also take over all the cooking. And then, if she misses a speck of dust somewhere, you should then take over all the house cleaning. By which time, everybody should be happy.


At least KCM said his silly wife and it was his fault, unlike my husband that threw his dry clean only slacks in the pile of clothes for the washer. Well they got washed and then the husband told me I was blank stupid. I have not done the washing in over 20 years. Its his job and will always be his job. He did try and say he was sorry, but I still don't care. Its his job forever.  The kids still LOL about it.


----------



## ThreeJane

culpeper said:


> I think the only solution would be for you to see to the cleaning of your clothes yourself. Perhaps, if she happens to burn your toast one day, you should also take over all the cooking. And then, if she misses a speck of dust somewhere, you should then take over all the house cleaning. By which time, everybody should be happy.


Ouch. Just...ouch.

Dang.


----------



## KCM

culpeper said:


> I think the only solution would be for you to see to the cleaning of your clothes yourself. Perhaps, if she happens to burn your toast one day, you should also take over all the cooking. And then, if she misses a speck of dust somewhere, you should then take over all the house cleaning. By which time, everybody should be happy.


Burn my toast? That would be ME! I am the primary cook. I also am the floor mopper, the bathroom cleaner (including toilet), the vacuum person, the duster, the window washer, and the home handyman. I occasionally do the laundry and the dishes, but she prefers to do those. 
These are things we actually had discussed BEFORE marriage. No mistreated slaves in our home, we are a TEAM!.

​


----------



## bugstabber

Nice story, glad you take responsibility. Back when I had been married 3-4 years I was going to wash my husbands coveralls. I asked him if the pockets were cleaned out, and he snapped back at me that they were. Naturally after they were done I found a whole pack of wet cigarettes in a top pocket. I wouldn't accept the blame on that one!


----------



## angeldiva

You mean you still end your dry clean items out to the cleaner after the invention of woolite?!? The chemicals from the dry cleaner always makes me breakout in a rash. I wear dry clean clothes everyday and I wash them at home in the washer on the gental cycle in cold water then hang up the jackets, shirts, skirts and pants on hangers to keep the creases fresh. Sometimes they need a little ironing or steaming to get them back into shape. I never send out my clothes for cleaning if I can save the $5-$10 by doing it myself. 4 suits times $8.00 times 4 days a week (Friday is Jean Day Yea!) in one year is alot of money. Your wife's silly little mistake was nothing more that what the frugal folks do at home every week. Wash clothes at home. :angel:


----------



## oldgaredneck

Thank the Lord I don't wear suits!


----------



## debra in ks

KCM said:


> Burn my toast? That would be ME! I am the primary cook. I also am the floor mopper, the bathroom cleaner (including toilet), the vacuum person, the duster, the window washer, and the home handyman. I occasionally do the laundry and the dishes, but she prefers to do those.
> These are things we actually had discussed BEFORE marriage. No mistreated slaves in our home, we are a TEAM!.
> 
> My kind of man! If you have a like minded brother, I'm single!


----------



## Cornhusker

oldgaredneck said:


> Thank the Lord I don't wear suits!


Me too.
Just jeans. 
Dress jeans are just jeans you haven't worn much yet.


----------

